# Dash Gauge Cluster



## slava2006 (Jul 31, 2010)

Does anybody have a wiring diagram for the gauge cluster in 2003 maxima????


----------



## richardengineer (Aug 15, 2010)

I went to the Nissan site and downloaded (pdf) section "EL". You can register for free and download two manuals per day. FYI - I already replaced VSS and started to do troubleshooting per the manual. All gauges including trip / odo / fuel / speedo / tach, and temp will sometimes die in hot weather. The VSS replacement may have fixed the auto trans either locking in third or in first. Oh well. Unified meter or ECM replacement is probably next.


----------



## richardengineer (Aug 15, 2010)

The replacement of the three wire VSS fixed the trans failure / lock in 3rd gear issue. Poved that with a 600 mile run to Alabama. The SES code P0500 remains probably due to the contined failure of the instrument cluster. Replacement of the unified meter cluster may fix that issue. I could not see obvious issues with the unified meter printed circuit board or connectors.


----------

